# Why didn't somebody tell me BeachPlace was this nice?



## thinze3 (Jul 3, 2011)

We arrived at BeachPlace today and am already lovin' the location.  Since my kids are getting a little older now, this place is going to suit them very well. Definitely not the kid-oriented Ocean Pointe.

I got my requested room, high floor on the south end facing the ocean. How's 19th (top) floor, south east corner sound?? Quite possibly the best ocean front room in the entire resort. Since the balcony is also on the corner, I can actually stick my head out the side railing and see the intercoastal as well.

The room is REALLY nice. I was expecting something older.  Everything seems new, not just the softgoods - everything: granite, stainless, Jacuzzi, furniture.

I met Al at the concierge. He knows Eric M and had nothing but good things to say.

The resort actually overbooked a hotel stay for tonight and had to find a room for a guest who had come in for the weekend.  100% full and just as described in may threads before, there was a little bit of an elevator issue.  But with this room and view, who cares. 

Anyhow, DW and kids (16yo DD & friend) are at the beach, and I'm chillin' from above with  a cold one & binoculars in hand.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's a quick phone pic.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 3, 2011)

That looks very nice, Terry.  I was wondering how you got such a nice exchange during a holiday week but I see now that you are an owner there.

What is the weather like?  Is it hot and humid?

Enjoy.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 3, 2011)

iconnections said:


> That looks very nice, Terry.  I was wondering how you got such a nice exchange during a holiday week but I see now that you are an owner there.
> 
> What is the weather like?  Is it hot and humid?
> 
> Enjoy.



I actually used a week 52 at DSV to trade into  a week 27 BeachPlace.  I did however mention the fact that I am an MBP owner and a multi-week Marriott owner and Marriott elite, every time I spoke to anyone.  I even thin k I talked my way out out of paying for parking doing the same today.  (Hope Eric isn't listening). 

Funny thing is that I also "acted interested" when the sales lady posing as a concierge called me about the DC presentation.  We spoke for 10 minutes. I set up a schedule and talked to her about the possibility of buying points.  Now I can call and cancel my appointment. :ignore: 

My ownersip - I have rented the last two years here at BeachPlace after reserving good spring break weeks. You know us Tuggers, always working the system.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 3, 2011)

Glad you're enjoying BP and you certainly did get the best seat in the house.  Keep the binocs handy as you'll have a great view of the cruise ships leaving Friday to Sunday evenings...as well as other 'scenery' famous in Laud.

I assume the small temporary Marketplace is close by for your morning jolt of Starbucks.  You probably will get charged for parking as even regulars like me get charged if I'm using an exchanged week (so I go to P3 in protest).  Tip on the elevators...in busy times, even if you want to go up take a down elevator and go for a ride.  I'll bet you're enjoying the restaurant choices!  Keep us posted.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 3, 2011)

Make sure you are in bed bt 8:00pm.


----------



## yumdrey (Jul 3, 2011)

:rofl: 





dioxide45 said:


> Make sure you are in bed bt 8:00pm.



After I spent quite time comparing OP and BPT, it's so funny


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Jul 3, 2011)

Can I guess what you're looking at with the binoculars?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 3, 2011)

EducatedConsumer said:


> Can I guess what you're looking at with the binoculars?



I bet it is all the big boo, err boats.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 3, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> I bet it is all the big boo, err boats.



Ahh, one of the great pleasures of being single! I can openly oggle the boats floating around....heck, if i get the courage i can even take a few out for a test ride! 

Afterall Boats are fun....until you buy one...then they cost more to maintain then they're worth


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 4, 2011)

Someone wants said the best thing about owning a boat is the day you sell it.

Please continue to enjoy the boats in the harbour.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy July 4th! We ate at Spazios last night. Everything was great.  After dinner we strolled around a bit.  During our stroll I noticed a police officer being manhandled by someone he was trying to subdue at Las Olas.

To say the least all hell broke out.  Before long there were several people being manhandled by 6-8 officers and more arriving every minute.

It was dangerously crowded everywhere in the area last night, and most people had been drinking all day.  Definitely and eye opener.

I hope this activity dies down as the locals head back to work.

We did get to watch one large cruise ship heading out to sea.  There are several ships and barges anchored right outside my window.  I wonder if they have anything to do with the fireworks display later tonight?

Turtle nests everywhere.  There are 13 turtle nests marked off that I can see from my balcony.

I'll keep you posted,


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 4, 2011)

thinze3 said:


> We did get to watch one large cruise ship heading out to sea.



If that was an Royal Carribean ship yesterday, it was likely Allure of the Seas. Not just any large ship, the largest cruise ship in the world. We will be on her sister ship, Oasis of the Seas in November


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Jul 4, 2011)

thinze3 said:


> I hope this activity dies down as the locals head back to work.



Do you really think the locals work?

Come on!


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 4, 2011)

Congratulations...you found what amounts to about the only remnant left of the wet tee shirt era of Fort Lauderdale...the Elbo Room where Connie Frances appeared in 'Where The Boys Are'...way too close for comfort to Spazio and the reason I don't recommend it to people.  On weekends the police usually have a paddy wagon across from it as a reminder of where the rowdies will go.  At least the men in blue are always close by.  Don't know why the Elbo Room is still in business though...probably some sick 'historic' reason.

While the retailers south of MBP are being upgraded bit by bit, walking north is a much better choice for dinner...the Ritz, Hilton, W, Westin, Casablanca, Trinas at the Atlantic, etc.  Or take advantage of free valet parking at Capital Grille at Galleria...where there are 4 other good restaurants too (without free valet).  Mai Kai has free valet too on North Federal.

The beach area is in the process of being upgraded from the old days and 2 bdrm condos on either side of MBP sell for over $2 million today.  Like any major city there are places to be cautious and the Elbo area is one of them.  But don't let that one experience rob you of the fun you'll have everywhere else.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 4, 2011)

What a wonderful view.  Have a great week. Is this the Eric that was on TUG for a while, or is it a different Eric.  I found TUG's Eric to be nasty and mean.

Eric F is different from Eric.  I just went back to the users' list to check.  Eric hasn't posted in 18 months.  Good riddance.  He was moderated pretty often.  I looked at his posts for a bit.  Not a nice guy, but that is my opinion.  He attacked me personally....


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 4, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What a wonderful view.  Have a great week. Is this the Eric that was on TUG for a while, or is it a different Eric.  I found TUG's Eric to be nasty and mean.
> 
> Eric F is different from Eric.  I just went back to the users' list to check.  Eric hasn't posted in 18 months.  Good riddance.  He was moderated pretty often.  I looked at his posts for a bit.  Not a nice guy, but that is my opinion.  He attacked me personally....



Different Eric. Terry is referring to minoter. He is on the board (I believe the President) at Beach Place Towers.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 4, 2011)

Here's what Terry gets to look at every day...At least while he's there.  

http://www.sunny.org/webcam/


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes Minoter.

The bands and fireworks have now begun. A1A is closed today at Las Olas with a big stage setup where I just finished listening to 'Yankee Doodle' from my balcony.  haha

Al is becoming my best friend here at BeachPlace. He set us up on a small drift boat for tomorrow that holds only 24 people.  Currently 8 people signed up including our family of four.

DW and I walked / jogged this morning and actuallu did our return along the intercostal.  Eating in tonight.  We'll north early in the morning and check things out.

Beach is wall-to-wall people.  Family is there and I'm heading that way.

Presentation. I just stopped by to cancel my presentation for tomorrow morning. The sales person was not happy and started to give me a spiel. I told him that I have a lot of friends online and have read thousands of posts about the DC Club, but I also had lots more to read. He quietly removed my name off the computer list.  

... beach time.

OK, now they are playing 'God Bless the USA'. 
*Great to be an American today!*


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 4, 2011)

I am not knocking Beach Place.  It is fantasitc.  But for those of us owning (or exchanging) on the cheap, take a look at the Silver Seas about 200 yards to the North.  They have a couple of nice ocean front units and free easy in-easy out parking, at least it was free the last time I stayed there.

George


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 4, 2011)

bogey21 said:


> I am not knocking Beach Place. It is fantasitc. But for those of us owning (or exchanging) on the cheap, take a look at the Silver Seas about 200 yards to the North. They have a couple of nice ocean front units and free easy in-easy out parking, at least it was free the last time I stayed there.
> 
> George


 
If it wasn't for the MR points I'd stay there for sure...you are just steps to the beach and 2 minute walk to the Ritz for dinner.  Don't know if it's anywhere near the quality of BP but the people there seem happy.  It's very small, but the free parking for guests and beach access is great.


----------



## caterina25 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Marriott's BeachPlace Towers*

Hi all,
Exchanged to MBP for the beginning of November.It sounds really nice.I love oceanfront properties.They assigned me a 2BR unit with the code HZZAB.Anyone know what this code is,oceanview or intercostal view ?Thanks


----------



## jme (Jul 6, 2011)

EducatedConsumer said:


> Can I guess what you're looking at with the binoculars?



and you thought binoculars had two sides because of the EYES?


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 9, 2011)

thinze3 said:


> I'll keep you posted,



Hope everything went OK for your week in big bad Fort Lauderdale.


----------



## minoter (Jul 10, 2011)

Thinze3
How was your stay at BeachPlace? All comments (constructive and complementary) are appreciated and will be passed onto the BeachPlace Board.
Eric Minotti


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 11, 2011)

Eric, it was great!  The 4th elevator came online about midweek, pretty much eliminating all problems.

The people at Marriott's BeachPlace were all friendly and helpful.  As I drove off a lady from the front desk even called me to tell me I had left my sunglasses.  I turned around and went back.

Bedding, furniture, kitchen, draperies, sliding doors, showers, etc.. - everything was comfortable, looked great and worked perfectly.

Fort Lauderdale is celebrating its 100th birthday this year. Fourth of July celebration was nothing short of spectacular!  Our 19th floor (actually 26th) room view topped it all off. 

As Brian warned, we ate and walked and ate and walked.  Las Olas was very nice. We shopped and had a wonderful outdoor dinner there at the Cheesecake Factory.

The streets around Beachplace were more crowded than what I expected Thursday-Saturday evenings. Many times too crowded to get by the 'happening' venues without walking into the street (A1A). Some rift raft did venture into Beachplace making us more cautious for our kids in the evenings.

Live music everywhere!!  This place is a people watching heaven. We tried several of the restaurants on the strip, but my favorite was Coconuts off the strip with their one man band. Best crab claws appetizer I ever had.

We went to Miami for a boat tour of Star Island and then off to watch a baseball game - Astros vs Marlins.  The president of the Dominican Republic and his entourage sat right in front of us for about 3 innings.

The good thing is that out teenagers slept in every morning giving DW & I several hours to go out on our own.

I saw a manatee swimming right at he shoreline one morning while drinking my coffee and scoping out down below.  DW saw it as well.  That was cool.

DD won $70 for catching the biggest fish on our off-shore excursion. :whoopie:

I'll post some pics as soon as I can.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 16, 2011)

thinze3 said:


> I saw a *manatee* swimming right at he shoreline one morning while drinking my coffee and scoping out down below. DW saw it as well. That was cool.
> 
> DD won $70 for catching the biggest fish on our off-shore excursion. :whoopie:
> 
> I'll post some pics as soon as I can.


 
I've seen them often on the Ft. Lauderdale beachfront.  The first time I didn't know what that big thing was, so close to shore that those on the beach could see it.  It moved very slowly.

One year there were two ... a very large one and one a lot smaller...I assume a baby.  A guy swam out and grabbed on the big one for a very short ride...stupid thing to do IMO.  I was on my BP balcony and filmed it with my movie camera.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 19, 2011)

A few BeachPlace Towers photos.





We were in the upper left corner room.





Looking out the side of our balcony toward the intracoastal waterway.





Noon on July 4th.





Stage


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 19, 2011)

Beach view to the right





Ocean looking straight out


----------



## davemy (Jul 19, 2011)

Great Pictures!!!


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 19, 2011)

Nothing else quite like BeachPlace IMO if you love an urban holiday on a great beach.  Sounds like you had a good time.  

Did you gain any weight at all those recommended restaurants?  Any recommendations?

Brian


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 20, 2011)

Just remember Silver Seas, 200 yards to the North, has a 2 bedroom 2nd floor ocean front unit you can buy for way less than Beach Place.  Is it as nice?  No it isn't, but it can be bought for way fewer $$$$$ and has accesss to the same beach, same restaurants and bars, and free easy in - easy out parking.  Full disclosure:  I have never owned Silver Seas but have traded in often.

George


----------



## Mamianka (Jul 20, 2011)

minoter said:


> Thinze3
> How was your stay at BeachPlace? All comments (constructive and complementary) are appreciated and will be passed onto the BeachPlace Board.
> Eric Minotti




Dear Eric - 

It is such a pleasure to be able to speak directly to you here - and we all benefit from the subsequent responses to the dialogue, too.

My only headscratcher about our last visit to BPT was the kitchenette (We now own at BPT - we were there then on a Getaway, in a Guest unit).  The large microwave is good- BUT - it takes up all the counter space!  Meanwhile, there is an empty wall (on the left in our unit) that would easily hold brackets or a shelf, to raise the micro above the outlets, and thus free up the counter.  As I look at pix of other Marriott small-unit kitchenettes, I see that the vast majority have the micro somewhere on a wall; without redoing the cabinets, at least the shelf idea would really help.
Before we come again, we also are picking up a teeny dishrack at IKEA - almost flat, it still supports dishes vertically to drain, and leaves enough room for glasses, etc. - it is maybe $7.  Fits flat in luggage.  That, and a ShamWow under it, and we are set.  I also bring with us a tiny electric frypan.  The fridge under the counter had a straight plug (as opposed to the offset kind) and after closing the fridge a few times - the plug would get knocked out of the wall - and no more cold fridge.

These might sound like minor things, but when that kitchenette needs to be your reliable space for a week, little things make a difference. Otherwise, we love BPT - got an AC for Orlando this Fall, so will not be at BPT until next year - but my husband got our plane tix TODAY for that vacation!

Thanks for your pro-active position.

Mamianka


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 20, 2011)

Silver Seas Resort - I looked for it because of your posts. It was quite cozy and on a very valuable piece of land.  Great location. 

Mamianka
Also as an owner, I think it is important to speak up on little things like this for the good of us all.  Since we stopped at Winn-Dixie and gave our kids their own shopping cart to pick out their own food and drinks, and then to then place in their own Kitchenette, I had no reason to check out that Kitchenette layout.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 21, 2011)

pwrshift said:


> Glad you're enjoying BP and you certainly did get the best seat in the house.  Keep the binocs handy as you'll have a great view of the cruise ships leaving Friday to Sunday evenings...as well as other 'scenery' famous in Laud.
> 
> I assume the small temporary Marketplace is close by for your morning jolt of Starbucks.  You probably will get charged for parking as even regulars like me get charged if I'm using an exchanged week (so I go to P3 in protest).  Tip on the elevators...in busy times, even if you want to go up take a down elevator and go for a ride.  I'll bet you're enjoying the restaurant choices!  Keep us posted.




Brian, I forgot to mention.  I did not get charged for parking in the Marriott lot. :whoopie:


----------



## caterina25 (Jul 21, 2011)

I am so happy to hear about your enjoyable trip.I am going to MBP the first week in November and am really looking forward to it.Love the info. and pictures.Thanks


----------



## minoter (Jul 21, 2011)

Mamianka,
I will pass your suggestions onto the GM, especially regarding the plug for the fridge. I recall Marriott indicating that owners wanted the larger counter-top microwave. I'm not sure there is sufficient space for this larger microwave on a shelf. Marriott designers are responsible for the layout of the units based on their experience of owners' preference at BeachPlace. 

Also, Marriott indicated that most owners that stay in the lock-off unit at BeachPlace eat out because of the numerous restaurants located close by. I believe Marriott designs the lock-off units to discourage owners from bringing in fry pans and hot plates. I can tell you that when I stay in a lock-off, we always bring a fry pan for morning eggs, but never cook dinner in the lock-off.

I'm happy to hear you had a nice stay at BP and welcome to BP ownership.

Eric


----------



## Mamianka (Jul 22, 2011)

minoter said:


> Mamianka,
> I will pass your suggestions onto the GM, especially regarding the plug for the fridge. I recall Marriott indicating that owners wanted the larger counter-top microwave. I'm not sure there is sufficient space for this larger microwave on a shelf. Marriott designers are responsible for the layout of the units based on their experience of owners' preference at BeachPlace.
> 
> Also, Marriott indicated that most owners that stay in the lock-off unit at BeachPlace eat out because of the numerous restaurants located close by. I believe Marriott designs the lock-off units to discourage owners from bringing in fry pans and hot plates. I can tell you that when I stay in a lock-off, we always bring a fry pan for morning eggs, but never cook dinner in the lock-off.
> ...



You are right, of course, Eric - we DO eat out a great deal.  But for those quick breakfasts, lunches, etc. - and rehearing leftovers! -  we would love to have more prep room on the counter.  I realize that a big micro on a shelf could be a problem - perhaps  in a future rehab, they could be a built-in, as they appear to be in other  small units I see when browsing Marriott sites.   And the counter space is also needed for dish-drying; there is no rack provided, and not room for one - which I why I will bring that little IKEA guy.    

Right again - that tiny electric frypan is perfect for eggs:  I do not think I could get a hotplate on the PLANE (not that I would want to!).  

Looking forward to many more good vacations at BPT.  We bought this one to USE, never to trade; our MGC is the *trader* that has done well for us.

Hotter today in NY than in FL, BTW . . .  

Mamianka


----------

